# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Događanja povodom 8. ožujka/marta-Dana žena

## ivarica

*Događanja povodom 8. ožujka/marta-Dana žena*



8. ožujka 1857. zaposlenice u tekstilnoj industriji u New Yorku protestirale su zbog neljudskih uvjeta rada i niskih plaća. Dvije godine kasnije, također u ožujku, osnovale su prvi sindikat, nastojeći se zaštititi i izboriti za poštovanje njihovih temeljnih prava na radnom mjestu. Pedesetak godina kasnije, 8. ožujka 1908., 15.000 radnica zaposlenih u tekstilnoj industriji u New Yorku protestiralo je marširajući gradom i tražeći kraće radno vrijeme, bolju plaću, pravo glasa i zabranu dječjeg rada. Njihov slogan "Kruh i ruže" simbolizirao je zahtjev za ekonomskom sigurnošću i boljom kvalitetom života.
Ravnopravnost spolova nije postignuta niti 150 godina nakon prvog štrajka. Žene i dalje čine većinu nezaposlenih, slabije su plaćene od svoji muških kolega, žrtve su rodno uvjetovanog nasilja...
Mnoge institucije, organizacije, udruge, pojedinke i pojedinci svojim radom nastoje dokinuti diskriminaciju i poboljšati položaj žena u društvu. Donosimo dio događanja koja će se tim povodom održati u narednih desetak dana.


*Kratka priča je ženskog roda* 

Povodom rođendana Marije Jurić Zagorke i obilježavanja Međunarodnog dana žena, *Centar za ženske studije* organizira javno čitanje kratkih priča 25 autorica u dvije večeri, *2. ožujka 2010. godine* s početkom *u 18:00 sati* i *8. ožujka 2010*., s početkom *u 18:00 sati,* u Memorijalnom stanu Marije Jurić Zagorke, *Dolac 8, Zagreb*.
*Javno čitanje "Gričke vještice"*
*Udruga Žensko oko, Ured za ravnopravnost spolova i Povjerenstvo za ravnopravnost spolova Splitsko dalmatinske županije* organiziraju povodom rođendana Marije Jurić Zagorke (2.ožujka) i Međunarodnog dana žena,  javno čitanje "Gričke vještice", uz performans "Zagorka i ravnopravnost žena" u izvođenju *Slavice Jakobović Fribec* i* Dubravke Vidović*; 
- *u Zagrebu*, *2. ožujka 2010*., s početkom *u 12:00 sati*, u Memorijalnom stanu Marije Jurić Zagorke, *Dolac 8*;
- *u Splitu, 4. ožujka 2010*., s početkom *u 17:00 sati*, u *Gradskoj knjižnici*.
*Podizanje svijesti o nasilju u obitelji*
Javnu raspravu "Podizanje svijesti o nasilju u obitelji - pet godina poslije" organiziraju *Program Ujedinjenih naroda za razvoj u Republici Hrvatskoj (UNDP)* i *Ured Visokog povjerenika Ujedinjenih naroda za izbjeglice u Republici Hrvatskoj (UNHCR)* u suradnji sa ženama veleposlanicama akreditiranim u Republici Hrvatskoj, *5. ožujka 2010.,* s početkom *u 10:00 sati*, u Staroj gradskoj vijećnici, *ulica Sv. Ćirila i Metoda 5*, *dvorana A,* *Zagreb*.
*Žene u politici i globalni problemi u 21. stoljeću*
*Organizacija žena Hrvatske seljačke stranke  "Hrvatsko srce"* obilježava Međunarodni dan žena održavanjem okruglog stola "Žene u politici i globalni problemi u 21. stoljeću"* 5. ožujka 2010.,* s početkom *u 16:00 sati,* u prostorijama stranke,  *Zvonimirova 17, Zagreb*.
*O ženi je riječ!*
*Obiteljski centar Ličko-senjske županije* organizira tribinu "O ženi je riječ!", na kojoj će sudionici/e prikazati svoja iskustva i stavove o ekonomskom položaju žene u hrvatskom društvu. Tribina će se održati* 8. ožujka 2010.* godine, s početkom* u 11:00 sati,* u prostorijama Obiteljskog centra Ličko-senjske županije, Juriše *Orlovića 2, Senj*.
*Dani žena u Splitu*
Povodom obilježavanja Međunarodnog dana žena, 15. godišnjice donošenja Pekinške deklaracije i 10. godišnjice Milenijske deklaracije *Domine* i *Pučko otvoreno učilište u Splitu* organiziraju 15-dnevnu multimedijsku manifestaciju Dani žena u "Zlatnim vratima". Planirano je održavanje brojnih filmskih projekcija, izložbi, predavanja, promocija knjiga i tribina. Program možete pročitati ovdje.
*Zagrepčanka godine-Maja Mamula*
Gradonačelnik Grada Zagreba Milan Bandić i predsjednik Gradske skupštine Grada Zagreba Boris Šprem dodijelit će *mr.sc. Maji Mamula Nagradu "Zagrepčanka godine" 8. ožujka 2010., u 11:00 sati*, u Staroj gradskoj vijećnici, Ulica Sv. Ćirila i Metoda 5, u Zagrebu.
*Prevladavanje nejednakosti-položaj žena na tržištu rada*
*CESI-Centar za edukaciju, savjetovanje i istraživanje* organizira Konferenciju povodom Međunarodnog dana žena na temu položaja žena na tržištu rada, gdje će se okupiti predstavnici/e institucija i ministarstava, te institucionalnih mehanizama za provedbu rodno osviještene politike kao i akteri civilnog društva i poslovnog sektora i razgovarati o temi. Konferencija će se održati* 9. ožujka 2010.* godine, s početkom *u 9:00 sati,* u Hotelu Palace, *Trg J.J.Strossmayera 10, u Zagrebu.* Detalje o konferenciji možete pročitati ovdje.
*Rodne perspektive u pravu*
*Centar za ženske studije* organizira okrugli stol "Rodne perspektive u pravu" i promociju udžbenika "Žene i pravo: Feminističke pravne teorije" urednice dr.sc. Ivane Radačić. Prilika je to za iniciranje pokušaja propitkivanja odnosa prava i roda u pravnom obrazovanju u Republici Hrvatskoj, a održat će se *11. ožujka 2010.* godine, s početkom *u 14:00 sati*, u Vijećnici *Pravnog fakulteta Sveučilišta u Zagrebu, Trg maršala Tita 14/I*.
*Odgajamo li ravnopravne djevojčice i dječake*
*Udruga S.O.S. telefon - POZIV U POMOĆ* i *Povjerenstvo za ravnopravnost spolova Virovitičko-podravske županije* organiziraju okrugli stol pod nazivom "Odgajamo li ravnopravne djevojčice i dječake"  *12. ožujka 2010. godine,* s početkom *u 13:00 sati,* u Velikoj vijećnici Županijske Skupštine Virovitičko-podravske županije, Trg Ljudevita Patačića 1, Virovitica.
*Položaj žena-boraca danas*
*Savez antifašističkih boraca i antifašista Republike Hrvatske i Sekcija žena antifašistkinja* organizira druženje povodom Međunarodnog dana žena-8.marta. U subotu *6. ožujka 2010. godine u 11h* u prostorijama SABA RH, Zagreb, Pavla Hatza 16-dvorana prizemno *dr. sc. Vesna Čulinović-Konstatinović*, predsjednica SABA RH govoriti će o *Položaju žena-boraca danas.* Prigodni referat održati će* prof. Zlata Martinović.* Nakon izlaganja slijedi kulturno umjetnički program u izvođenju učenika Osnovne glazbene škole Zlatka Grgoševića- Narodno sveučilište Sesvete, pod vodstvom prof. Igora Grgurića.
*Žene u obrtništvu*
 U povodu obilježavanja Međunarodnog dana žena, *Odbor za ravnopravnost spolova Hrvatskog sabora* organizira tematsku sjednicu *" Položaj žena u obrtništvu",*  koja će se održati *4. ožujka 2010*. u 11:00 sati. Uvodničarke na sjednici bit će predsjednica Odbora za ravnopravnost spolova Gordana Sobol i predsjednica Odbora za obilježavanje Godine žena u obrtništvu Hrvatske obrtničke komore.
*Kazališna predstava "Gola u kavezu"*

*Predstava "Gola u kavezu"* Kluba kulture "Moruzgva" igra *10. ožujka 2010*. ,s početkom u 20:00 sati, u kazalištu Vidra, Draškovićeva 80, u Zagrebu.
*Koncert ženskih bendova*
Jake snage ženskog rock and roll-a i srodnih glazbenih stilova*, Le Zbor, Ž/Buka i Shoxx,* pozivaju vas na koncert prigodnog naziva *Osmomartovski "We live longer!" žur* *u klubu Močvara u Zagrebu, 8.* *ožujka 2010. od 21h.* Detalje o koncertu možete pročitati ovdje.



prenijela s http://www.libela.org/vijesti/1342-d...rta-dana-zena/

----------

